# WOC-MAC and Iris Apfel



## afulton (Dec 29, 2011)

Please share your wish lists, hauls, thoughts, etc. from this collection.


----------



## afulton (Dec 29, 2011)

I only picked up Pink Pigeon lipstick.



  	I may go back and get Embrace Me lip pencil.  I was on the fence with it because I already have Process Magenta Chromographic pencil and I wasn't sure if they are both similiar?????


----------



## kimibos (Dec 30, 2011)

ill be getting pink pigeon, scarlet ibis and party parrot. im still think about flamingo, i may need to try it on and then decide. as for eye shadows robins egg, and maybe early bird.  i also have to decide on back up!! 

  	i just got embrace and i like it so far... i cant wait to pair it up with pink pigeon.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 30, 2011)

picked up only pigeon pink too...........dont have a matte pink lipstick so i figured this would work


----------



## IvyTrini (Dec 30, 2011)

I am picking up Party Parrot and Scarlet Ibis! I will wait until I see the nail polishes at the counter.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm getting all LE lipsticks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 31, 2011)

On my first trip I picked up Pink Pigeon l/s and Early Bird e/s. I made a second trip yesterday and I scooped up Robin's Egg e/s and Howzat e/s. I don't think I'm done with this collection as I still have Party Parrot on my list.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 5, 2012)

I just came back from checking out the collection and was sooooooo disappointed that the only lipsticks that were left were Morange and Scarlet Ibis. I had my heart set on getting Flamingo and Party Parrot. I'm really hoping MAC re-stocks them online.


----------



## afulton (Jan 5, 2012)

I went back today to pick up Flamingo.  They were flying off the shelves so fast.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

I picked up Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon and Flamingo. I should have gotten 2 Flamingo's but oh well. I have 2 Ever Hips and on my lips they are pretty similar. Flamingo is just a little sheerer.


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 6, 2012)

my mac was all out of everything... i did get my hands on flamingo and pink pigeon... i got lady danger since the mac girl said it was a dupe of scarlet ibis as well as another friend who has both. she said she can't tell them apart. soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy with my purchases but my heart still wants party parrot!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 6, 2012)

yummy411 said:


> my mac was all out of everything... i did get my hands on flamingo and pink pigeon... i got lady danger since the mac girl said it was a dupe of scarlet ibis as well as another friend who has both. she said she can't tell them apart. soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy with my purchases but my heart still wants party parrot!


 
  	And supposedly Impassioned looks just like Party Parrot.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> And supposedly Impassioned looks just like Party Parrot.



 	Cousins maybe but not twins.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in love with Flamingo, Party Parrot is gorgeous...and stains to a nice wearable color. Scarlet, depending on how my hair looks makes me feel like I'm in the 80's(wasn't old enough to wear makeup lol). Pink Pigeon is no were near as neon as CYY thank goodness!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 6, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cousins maybe but not twins.


	Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## sugypop1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree about Party Parrot and Impassioned being cousins. Party Parrot looks gorgeous on me and for some reason I find it more wearable on me than Impassioned. I was going to skip Party Parrot but I tried it on and had to get it.


----------



## sugypop1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Flamingo was going to be too similar to Ever Hip, but I like Flamingo alot better because it seems to have more pink in it.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 7, 2012)

I got Flamingo (so pretty!), 2 Pink Pigeons, Party Parrot, Embrace Me liner, and Robin's Egg & Early Bird eyeshadows

  	the polishes aren't as bright as I like, so I skipped those. Beauty Powder..... O_O. Well you WOC already know that was left behind in all of its pale glory.

  	Overall, the collection was awesome and fun!


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 7, 2012)

Process magenta is slightly more orange and slightly lighter than embrace me.  Also the chromagraphics have that soft crumbly texture while the pencil is firm. Hth!

  	And if you want anything else from the collection, get it ASAP! All the lipsticks were sold out at my store by the next day. 



afulton said:


> I only picked up Pink Pigeon lipstick.
> 
> I may go back and get Embrace Me lip pencil.  I was on the fence with it because I already have Process Magenta Chromographic pencil and I wasn't sure if they are both similiar?????


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 7, 2012)

Depends on what is available at my counter, I am leaning towards Scarlet Ibis and and maybe Party Parrot...depening on if I can tell the difference between it and Impassioned.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 7, 2012)

i missed out on flamingo, party parrot and pink pigeon.  I got nada...o well i need to stop looking at these threads and get over it.....just like I (never) got over missing by candlelight (msf)....wackness.


----------



## afulton (Jan 7, 2012)

I am sorry you missed out on this collection.  I saw a seller here on Specktra selling a BNIB By Candlelight MSF for $30.  Hope that helps.
http://www.specktra.net/t/178348/out-with-the-old-getting-rid-of-backups-lots-of-mac



califabulous said:


> i missed out on flamingo, party parrot and pink pigeon.  I got nada...o well i need to stop looking at these threads and get over it.....just like I (never) got over missing by candlelight (msf)....wackness.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 8, 2012)

Wowza!  It's still on her page.  Thank you!  I'm going to pm her....


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2012)

afulton said:


> I went back today to pick up Flamingo.  They were flying off the shelves so fast.



 	afulton, what are your thoughts on Flamingo for brown girls? I wanted that one but they were all sold out. If they restock online I may get it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im sad...I did not realize that this collection was not available at the counters. I completely missed out on everything!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2012)

Bobbie, I'm sad i missed it too.     Now I'll have to stalk CP's and evilbay.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

In the Collections forum, someone posted that the MAC facebook page said that they should be restocking the lippies (for the U.S. site) sometime next week!!!!  *crosses fingers hoping it's true*

  	I only got Pink Pigeon and it's super hawt!! I plan on getting Party Parrot and Scarlet Ibis if MAC restocks.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## califabulous (Jan 11, 2012)

(i'ma dweeb and quoted myself above!)

 	yea!!! I was able to get by candlelight msf!  its super nice.  i love it...hahaaa what luck


----------



## tchristi (Jan 11, 2012)

how does everyone feel about wearing makeup from a collection by a woman who calls people fat and ugly, and says anyone over a size 10 should not wear stretch pants.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 12, 2012)

tchristi said:


> how does everyone feel about wearing makeup from a collection by a woman who calls people fat and ugly, and says anyone over a size 10 should not wear stretch pants.



 	Wow really? So we are supposed to boycott her because she can be a bit brazen? So we should also boycott Chanel too huh?

  	Anywho! I'm still loving Flamingo. All of my lipsticks are highly pigmented, bright and bold so for me to LOVE this lipstick the way I do is pretty nifty. Party Parrot is my next favorite, leaves a great stain. Pink Pigeon is way more wearable than CYY which is really nice. Scarlet Ibis well, it looks good on me just not my favorite shade.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 12, 2012)

misha5150 said:


> *In the Collections forum, someone posted that the MAC facebook page said that they should be restocking the lippies (for the U.S. site) sometime next week!!!!  *crosses fingers hoping it's true**
> 
> I only got Pink Pigeon and it's super hawt!! I plan on getting Party Parrot and Scarlet Ibis if MAC restocks.


	Please, please, please, let this be true. I've been stalking their site everyday.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been a cyber stalker as well. I hope they restock.


Copperhead said:


> Please, please, please, let this be true. I've been stalking their site everyday.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's keep our fingers crossed bronzedbeauty18.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 12, 2012)

Old people say the darndest things!!!  At least she didn't say anything racist. Or created a collection that profited off of a town that has a history of kidnapping and killing women. *coughRODARTEcough*  THAT would be a different story.



tchristi said:


> how does everyone feel about wearing makeup from a collection by a woman who calls people fat and ugly, and says anyone over a size 10 should not wear stretch pants.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 13, 2012)

I really hope the restock...you all are making me want at least one of these lippies.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 16, 2012)

Brown beauties that have Flamingo lipstick, have you worn it yet? Thoughts? What liners have you paired it with?


----------



## afulton (Jan 16, 2012)

I've worn it alone with no liner and sometimes with Cork liner.



Copperhead said:


> Brown beauties that have Flamingo lipstick, have you worn it yet? Thoughts? What liners have you paired it with?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know that...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 16, 2012)

i didn't get anything from this collection. not because i heard Iris Apfel said mean things about fat people...but because i just think shades this bright don't work for me...


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 17, 2012)

MAC restocked and the lippies lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm still in love with Flamingo, haven't used it with a liner mainly because the only one I have is Magenta.

  	ETA: I just tried Flamingo and Magenta together...makes a pretty color. I'm sure MAC has something similar to it(I hope).


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladies if you wear Wet N Wild Megalast lipsticks they just came out with some new bright colors. I don't know how they compare to the Iris Apfel lippies but they are really vibrant and pretty. I picked up 3 last night from Walgreens.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Brown beauties that have Flamingo lipstick, have you worn it yet? Thoughts? What liners have you paired it with?



 	I posted swatches & a review of all the lipsticks (except Morange)!  Let me know what you think:

http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/iris-apfel-lipsticks-review-swatches-photos/


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 30, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> I posted swatches & a review of all the lipsticks (except Morange)!  Let me know what you think:
> 
> http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/iris-apfel-lipsticks-review-swatches-photos/


	Nice blog and swatches. I absolutely love the 3 Apfel lippies I got (Flamingo, Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon).


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Nice blog and swatches. I absolutely love the 3 Apfel lippies I got (Flamingo, Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon).


 

  	Thanks for the love! . Did you try out Scarlet Ibis?


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 30, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Thanks for the love! . Did you try out Scarlet Ibis?



 	No I haven't tried out Scarlet Ibis. I swatched it on my hand when I first went to view the collection because by the time I got there the afternoon of the release, all that was left was Morange and Scarlet Ibis. I didn't want it then but I think I might want it now. I think. LOL. I won't be sickly sad if I never get it though.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> No I haven't tried out Scarlet Ibis. I swatched it on my hand when I first went to view the collection because by the time I got there the afternoon of the release, all that was left was Morange and Scarlet Ibis. I didn't want it then but I think I might want it now. I think. LOL. I won't be sickly sad if I never get it though.


	Yeah, I feel you.  I only just got Scarlet Ibis yesterday.  It's nice to have because I don't have anything like it, but I was just fine without it.


----------



## CLO89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi ladies!  Do you think there is any hope that the Iris Apfel lippies will restock again??  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 2, 2012)

CLO89 said:


> Hi ladies!  Do you think there is any hope that the Iris Apfel lippies will restock again??  (fingers crossed)



 	You never know. I'd keep checking. Actually I've been stalking since the last restock on 1/17 because I thought I wanted Scarlet Ibis but I'm moving on now. MAC is coming out with too much other stuff I'm looking forward to. LOL.


----------



## song2harmony (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm getting ready for that Nicki Minaj. Will be out in the mall in front of the MAC store waiting for it to open.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 3, 2012)

song2harmony said:


> I'm getting ready for that Nicki Minaj. Will be out in the mall in front of the MAC store waiting for it to open.


	I hope you like it


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 3, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> You never know. I'd keep checking. Actually I've been stalking since the last restock on 1/17 because I thought I wanted Scarlet Ibis but I'm moving on now. MAC is coming out with too much other stuff I'm looking forward to. LOL.



 	lol right?? There's sooooooooo much on the way.... save your $$ for that! Forget about Scarlet Ibis!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 3, 2012)

In case it hasn't been mentioned before, Diamond Dove makes a great eyebrow shade for deeper tanned ladies with black hair.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm gonna have to look into this! Thanks for the tip!




QueenOfSnark said:


> In case it hasn't been mentioned before, Diamond Dove makes a great eyebrow shade for deeper tanned ladies with black hair.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL, I'm still holding out for these


----------



## berryjuicy (Feb 7, 2012)

Ladies - these lippies have all restocked (except Flamingo).  Hope you all see this message in time.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 7, 2012)

I went in and got Scarlet Ibis. I gave up stalking the site for it a few days ago. Now my collection of Apfel lippies is complete.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Feb 7, 2012)

berryjuicy said:


> Ladies - these lippies have all restocked (except Flamingo).  Hope you all see this message in time.



 	Sold out... again. Damn!


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

I was able to get my beloved Pink Pigeon when they restocked today  YAY!


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 8, 2012)

Is Too Chic yuck on skin NC40 and up?  I hear it's made for the fair people....


----------



## kblkr4lf (Feb 8, 2012)

NC44/45 here...Too Chic is one of my favorite BP's.  It really "illuminates" my face when I use it, without being ashy...HTH


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 8, 2012)

i can cosign Too Chic for NC44/45. i use it all the time as a highlight, it doesn't look ashy at all



kblkr4lf said:


> NC44/45 here...Too Chic is one of my favorite BP's.  It really "illuminates" my face when I use it, without being ashy...HTH


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's good to know! I'll get it when I go to a CCO next month!


----------



## CLO89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the imput ladies and for the update on the restock!!  Unfortunately, I missed out again! I didn't see the post till too late!  But i'm so glad to hear that you ladies were able to get the lippies you were looking for!!


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 8, 2012)

sweet thanks! my friend is going to love it then!!!!


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 8, 2012)

Too chic is my HG highlighter. I heard u can find it in a cco. I will definetly grab a BU if I FIND IT AT MY CCO.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Feb 8, 2012)

I was able to snag party parrot and pink pigeon with the restock this time. I'll keep my eyes peeled for Too chic at the CCO


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2012)

I still missed out on Pink Pigeon, and Flamingo...  Still holding out though LOL


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish I could have gotten Flamingo too.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me just say that Scarlet Ibis is the bomb dot com. I had just about given up on getting this until I lucked up on a re-stock one day. This is soooo pretty. I need to compare it to one of the cheaper dupes I have. WnW's new Megalast lippies named Purty Persimmon because I think they're really similar.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so mad I missed out on Flamingo!


----------

